# Soaked my chickpeas for too long... are they safe/edible?



## Smokering (Sep 5, 2007)

I soaked some chickpeas in plain water a few days ago, but forgot to cook them until today. I drained off the water, added fresh water and they're boiling away, but they smell rather sour. Are they healthily fermented, or infested with some kind of hideous toxin? And if the former, will they actually taste halfway decent?

I'm pregnant, so don't want to take any risk with zombie chickpeas. Anyone had this happen before?


----------



## cristeen (Jan 20, 2007)

Were they sitting at room temp in the same water that entire time? I wouldnt eat them.

If you changed the water daily or stuck them in the fridge after the first day, i'd probably try them. But from your description, theyve started to go bad, and i'd trust your nose. Pg women get sensitive to smells for a reason.


----------



## Ruthla (Jun 2, 2004)

IF you'd been changing the water daily, they'd be sprouted by now and perfectly good to eat. If they'd been in the fridge, they would have been "soaking slowly" and most likely still be OK. But if they've been at room temp in the same water, they're most likely spoiled. When I leave ferments at room temperature for several days, they're salted.


----------

